# Aluminum hotel pans don't fit in my steam table



## pavswede (Oct 5, 2013)

I have a client that I deliver to every day - they have two steam tables that work very well, but the problem is my half- and third-size disposable aluminum foil hotel pans don't fit snug into the steam table and slip right into the water. Basically, the pans are about 1/2" too small. I tried contacting Vollrath, the manufacturer, to see if they sold some sort of gasket/metal rim that I could place on-top of the steam table, but they had no answers. Is there a commercially-available product I can buy or does someone have a good idea how I can reduce the perimeter of the steam table by about 1/4" on all sides?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

A metal shop could rig one up for you. Or you could get some angle iron and bolt/weld them back to back.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Do you have divider bars?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Also how deep is the steam table?  You could just prop it up from the bottom


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Since they are a steady customer why not just deliver in the proper pans then pick them up on the next run?

I am no tree hugger but all that disposable aluminum seems wasteful.

IMO of course.

mimi


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Right, and charge a one time deposit.


----------



## s-car-go (Dec 1, 2015)

The aluminum tins are very flimsy when hot and full.  I always used perforated hotel pans as a base.  Drop in two aluminum halves, and send it into the Cambro.  At the site, remove and keep warm in the oven.  Service time, move again into chafer in dining room.  Typical scenario with three moves (or more)  of the food.  Never had a problem using the perforated pans.  Keep an eye on craigslist for restaurant closings.  Good luck.


----------



## hamiltonbarnes (Jul 3, 2014)

s-car-go said:


> The aluminum tins are very flimsy when hot and full. I always used perforated hotel pans as a base. Drop in two aluminum halves, and send it into the Cambro. At the site, remove and keep warm in the oven. Service time, move again into chafer in dining room. Typical scenario with three moves (or more) of the food. Never had a problem using the perforated pans. Keep an eye on craigslist for restaurant closings. Good luck.


I do the same thing with my foil pans. I got a bunch of nice used hotel pans from a used restaurant supply store.


----------

